# should i buy monitor online?



## sujeet2555 (Aug 6, 2012)

i am in need to buy a replacement for my 10 yr old LGcrt as it starts black ,then slowly it brightens up.
my budget is 15,000.i use general computing and play a lot of games (on low settings & low resolution on onboard ,even COD:MW 3).my pc has VGA,DVI-D,HDMI & Display port  (is display port good over hdmi ?).

i have considered these ;
1.Dell U2312 /U2211
2.HP x2301 (is ZR 2240 is within my budget,i don't have the price quote)
3.LG IPS225 /E2290
4 BenQ RL2450 /2240
5 Samsung S22A350H /PX2370

i have choosed these after reading many websites and searching for their actual prices online.i usually consider buying pricey things locally and seeing before buying it.after calling local dealers here in patna ,either they don't have these model ,don't know the monitors by model name just by inches or quote me price that is above the online price.
i buy electronic stuffs from flipkart /letsbuy .but flipkart doesn't ship to my location.so ,i searched this forum and found out this site InfiBeam: Gifts to India | Online Shopping India | Apparel, Books, Cameras, Watches, Mobiles. (with option of COD & will ship to my location)
should i buy monitor from them? is it safe to buy monitor online ? what if if i got a defective product ?
and please give me suggestions about the monitors and their price quote.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 6, 2012)

You could consider buying it from Flipkart. Their prices are very competitive, and the delivery is pretty fast too. Not to mention their Customer Care is extremely good.
In case you get a defective product, they'll promptly change it.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 6, 2012)

flipkart don't ship to my location.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 6, 2012)

Have you contacted their customer care? I hope they'll arrange for shipping.

15K is enough to get you a 24" LED monitor or a Monitor TV as well

The Dell U2312HM will cost you 16240 @ Flipkart
Dell 23 inch LED - U2312HM Monitor: Flipkart.com

Benq RL2450 will cost you 13800
Benq 24 inch LED - RL2450H Monitor: Flipkart.com

There are several other models out there to checkout. Who knows you might get yourself a better option than the ones you've listed here. And, being with Flipkart, it's safe enough.



> How will the delivery be done?
> We process all deliveries through reputed couriers.
> 
> If there is no courier service available in your area, we will ship your non-electronics items ( i.e. except Mobiles, Gaming Consoles, Cameras, Laptops) via Government Registered Bookpost or Speedpost. If your order contains an electronics item (Mobiles, Gaming Consoles, Cameras, Laptops) we will get in touch with you and try to work out a convenient alternate delivery location that is serviced by our courier partners.
> ...



I suppose this should clear all your doubts.
*www.flipkart.com/s/help/shipping


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 6, 2012)

ok i have written an email to flipkart and asked about my problem.and they replied very quickly this :-
Dear Customer,

Greetings from Flipkart!

Thank you for writing in.

We would like to inform you that Cash on Delivery (COD) service and delivery of electronic products in a locality (pincode) are based on the coverage of courier partners used by us for this service.

Hence, we request you to try placing an order by clicking on ‘Buy this now’ button on the product details page. 

If the shipping address (pincode) is serviceable, you will be able to proceed to the payment check out page, if not you will be prompted to use an alternate shipping address (pincode).

is this answer from flipkart same as in FAQ ? i can't provide them alternate address because i have none.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 7, 2012)

You've got their reply. Since, they've replied that they have courier partners, for locations that are not served directly by them, you have both the options, of COD too, so, no worries, go ahead with the purchase. Even if you pay the price, the whole of it gets refunded without delay, in case you don't get the product.
As far as alternate address is concerned, you could just get in contact with the local delivery person, and this might get solved.


----------



## Mario (Aug 7, 2012)

Get the Dell 2312 - call Dell Sales direct - Friend of mine recently got a different monitor from them and the price was lower than in Flipkart.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 7, 2012)

^ But, dell usually delivers via bluedart. I'm a bit skeptical that bluedart will be having their services in OP's location.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 7, 2012)

as i infer from the email reply that :
1. flipkart provide cod where courier partners provide that facility
2. items like monitors ,television or laptops are not deliverable to my given address

so to proceed the checkout ,i have to give them alternate address as it says during checkout this item is not deliverable to your given address.
i got many items from these courier services like bluedart ,DTDC ,aramax,first flight ,flipkart own service and courier something like fedex but not exactly it .maybe it is based on weight of the product.
BTW why should i stuck on flipkart ?
i think infibeam is a trusted site as ICICI bank has given promocode of 10% off.when i applied the promocode on the site i am only getting 1% .i have written to them about it.
it is quoted at rs 15,235 (i am applying 10% off code on it)


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 7, 2012)

The quote says that if the items are not electronics, they will be sent by IndiaPost, otherwise they'll get in touch with you to workout the delivery of your product.
Anyways, there's no need to stick to flipkart though. Anywhere you find a good deal, and is trustworthy, you should go with that.
I think this would be helpful: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

Take a look on AOC i2353ph. It's an IPS 1080p LED monitor, very very slim just 9.2mm with HDMI port. It'll costs you around 12k.
Check the review AnandTech - AOC i2353Ph - IPS for a nice, low price


----------



## Revolution (Aug 8, 2012)

This AOC is e-IPS.
Is Dell IPS or e-IPS ?
How much image quality difference between e-IPS & IPS ?


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 8, 2012)

what's the difference between Dell U2312 and U2212/2211 except the size ? 
i have read somewhere that U2212 packs the same number of pixels in small size than U2312.2212 has more pixel density than 2312.is U2212 LED backlit ?


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 10, 2012)

should i have to upgrade my onboard graphic to a discrete one before buying the monitor ?


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 10, 2012)

until n unless you're not engaged into gaming, it's not necessary.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 12, 2012)

yes ,i do play games not casually.i usually play it my laptop that has i7 & hd6770 gfx.but my desktop has onboard hd3200 on which i play those games like COD3 at very low res with all low settings.
so ,i am thinking if i would have to buy the monitor then i have to decrease the resolution of the monitor very low .wouldn't it be better to upgrade to a discrete card .BTW i will ask this about in gfx thread.
so coming to monitors ,does dell u2212/u2312 good for playing games ? i am confused between these two models.please guide.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 17, 2012)

does't anyone have any clue ? if dell u2212/u2312 good for playing games ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2012)

possibly the most detailed reviews of monitors anywhere
Dell U2212HM Review
Dell U2312HM Review
AOC i2353Ph/Fh Review


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 17, 2012)

yes ,i have searched many reviews .but do anyone have experienced dell model itself.


----------



## Mario (Aug 17, 2012)

sujeet2555 said:


> yes ,i have searched many reviews .but do anyone have experienced dell model itself.



+1 for 2312 or even 2410.


----------

